# Chaning size on wood but keeping same template? Possible?



## Evil Scotsman (Jun 27, 2008)

This is probably a silly question for you guys, but I haven't even unpacked my router from the shipping box yet (tomorrow morning workshop at Woodcraft De) but IF I am understanding this "Correctly" the bigger the guide bushing the smaller the rout design? For example IF I use a template and
1/2 " guide bushing for a Capital A (just for the sake of making it easy) I would come up with a 2" letter. But if I used a 1/4" guide it may be a 3" letter or dropping to an 1/8" guide would be a 1" letter? Is this correct? Am I even explaining my question correctly?

The other question is the guide bushing opening, obviously it must be big enough for the bit to fit in and cut. BUT, does bit have to fill the opening? Example IF you use a 5/8 guide bush opening for a 3/4" round over bit could you use the same guide for a straight cutting bit? Or would that be unsafe for some reason?

Sorry the post is so long, but I am excited about getting started with the router and OK I will stop now!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Evil Scotsman

Below you will see a chart for guides that will help..

I would suggest you make a new base plate for your router that can take on the 1 1/2" I.D. guides,,in that way you can safey run the bigger bits to a point. ( you should always have a min. of 1/8" clearance from the bit to the inside of the guide)

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1

=========


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Evil Scotsman said:


> This is probably a silly question for you guys, but I haven't even unpacked my router from the shipping box yet (tomorrow morning workshop at Woodcraft De) but IF I am understanding this "Correctly" the bigger the guide bushing the smaller the rout design? For example IF I use a template and
> 1/2 " guide bushing for a Capital A (just for the sake of making it easy) I would come up with a 2" letter. But if I used a 1/4" guide it may be a 3" letter or dropping to an 1/8" guide would be a 1" letter? Is this correct? Am I even explaining my question correctly?
> 
> The other question is the guide bushing opening, obviously it must be big enough for the bit to fit in and cut. BUT, does bit have to fill the opening? Example IF you use a 5/8 guide bush opening for a 3/4" round over bit could you use the same guide for a straight cutting bit? Or would that be unsafe for some reason?
> ...


Sorry I should have answered this one before I just came across it now.

I would need to know what you wish to do with the guides, what guides you have and what router you are using. Maybe we could start there or maybe your problem is solved.
let me know
Tom


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Evil Scotsman said:


> This is probably a silly question for you guys, but I haven't even unpacked my router from the shipping box yet (tomorrow morning workshop at Woodcraft De) but IF I am understanding this "Correctly" the bigger the guide bushing the smaller the rout design? For example IF I use a template and
> 1/2 " guide bushing for a Capital A (just for the sake of making it easy) I would come up with a 2" letter. But if I used a 1/4" guide it may be a 3" letter or dropping to an 1/8" guide would be a 1" letter? Is this correct? Am I even explaining my question correctly?
> 
> The other question is the guide bushing opening, obviously it must be big enough for the bit to fit in and cut. BUT, does bit have to fill the opening? Example IF you use a 5/8 guide bush opening for a 3/4" round over bit could you use the same guide for a straight cutting bit? Or would that be unsafe for some reason?
> ...


No the bit does not have to fit the opening at all. Of course the opening can not be smaller than the bit. Actually, using the really large guides is a way to see the router bit and help with the dust extraction.

As far as your first question it all depends on whether you are using a positive or negative image template. If you are routing along the outside of a positive image increasing the guide size is going to push the bit away from the template making the final pattern bigger.

If you are routing along the inside of a template using a larger guide, the bit will be pushed away from the template, but towards the center, making the final pattern smaller.

Make sense?

Nick


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

Here's a small show and tell, just by adding a ring to the brass guide you can change the pattern, or in this case just by going all the way around the inside of a template 

=======



nickao65 said:


> No the bit does not have to fit the opening at all. Of course the opening can not be smaller than the bit. Actually, using the really large guides is a way to see the router bit and help with the dust extraction.
> 
> As far as your first question it all depends on whether you are using a positive or negative image template. If you are routing along the outside of a positive image increasing the guide size is going to push the bit away from the template making the final pattern bigger.
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is exactly the method to use one template and one bit to cut the pocket and positive image for the pocket, just like in a ready sold inlay kit. 

Cut the positive image(using a negative image template), pop on the added ring(collar) the same diameter as the bit and route on another piece using the same template, you get a perfect fit. The positive image will fit in the neg(pocket) image perfectly.

I use this method when ever the shape allows me to.

Nick


----------

